# V box or Under Tail Gate



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm just geting into sanding. Trying to decide if I which type of sander to look for. All the sites seem to be geared toward the PU market. I have a 5 yd single axel dump with no hydro to the rear. The used market seems to say that I can get more bang for the buck by going with a used UT unit. I don't want to get in over my head and have a big nut each month before I have enough accounts to pay for high buck equipment. Any advice on the best type of spreader to look for and why would be appreciated. Also any insight on what to look for on a used unit would be great. Has anyone heard of a pre-wetting unit which can hang on the outside of a dump tailgate. That seems to be the only place I would have to mount such a unit unless I put it over the cab on the shield, which might help to lower the box because of the weight.


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes a UT is cheaper. but remimber that as you raise your bed your CG goes way up. this will increase the chance of roll over. And yes a in bed will cost more if you look around you can find a good price for a hopper.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone else have anymore input on this? I am adding a spreader to my 1 ton dump truck and am considering the buyers under tail gate electric model, or the 4 yard salt dogg V box. I am nervous about going to a under tail gate because the truck equipment dealer around here was telling me in 15 years they have never sold one single under tailgate model. Which was rather surprising. What are the disadvantages to these compared with the V boxes


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

V boxes are much easier to use. You fill them and just drive untill they are empty. The only time an under gate is better is when you want to unload without spreading. I know alot of people who traded there undergate spreaders in half way through the season because they hated them so much. JMO


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

merrimacmill;857390 said:


> Anyone else have anymore input on this? I am adding a spreader to my 1 ton dump truck and am considering the buyers under tail gate electric model, or the 4 yard salt dogg V box. I am nervous about going to a under tail gate because the truck equipment dealer around here was telling me in 15 years they have never sold one single under tailgate model. Which was rather surprising. What are the disadvantages to these compared with the V boxes


A 4 yard V box is way too big for that truck. I have the same truck, 2007 OBS. Mine goes through the scales at 9200 lbs without the plow. The salter is going to weigh about 1400 lbs. If you were to get a tailgate salter I would look at a tailgate replacement instead of an under tailgate. I had a UTS and used it for 2 years and sold it. Having said that if you are going to use the whole load at 1 place then thats not as bad. You have to put the box up quite often and quite high to get the salt to drop. The lower the spinner is to the ground the smaller the spread pattern. If it was my truck I would buy a 2 yard V box. I think you would still be overloaded. Just my .02


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have both in hydraulic units. The UT is definitely going to be cheaper, easier to clean, do maintenance etc.. However, especially if you plan on mounting it to a single axle dump you have to be concerned with the box up hitting things. With the V box Its much easier like JD said to just drive until its empty and not have to worry about raising the box up and down to get material out.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We just put an under tailgate buyers electric on and it sat too low to the ground...now we have to go with a tailgate replacement...


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

cet;857437 said:


> A 4 yard V box is way too big for that truck. I have the same truck, 2007 OBS. Mine goes through the scales at 9200 lbs without the plow. The salter is going to weigh about 1400 lbs. If you were to get a tailgate salter I would look at a tailgate replacement instead of an under tailgate. I had a UTS and used it for 2 years and sold it. Having said that if you are going to use the whole load at 1 place then thats not as bad. You have to put the box up quite often and quite high to get the salt to drop. The lower the spinner is to the ground the smaller the spread pattern. If it was my truck I would buy a 2 yard V box. I think you would still be overloaded. Just my .02


Ya, I know your right. Last year I would haul 4 yards in the truck with no V box and it was def to much for it. I put 2 yarders in 3/4 and 1 ton SRW trucks though, if they made a 3 it would be perfect, but I don't always need to fill a 4 all the way.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

You do have a lot more control of how much you put down with a UTG. You can control amount and distance were as with a v box you would have to get out and adjust the chute gate to change that


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Superior L & L;863049 said:


> You do have a lot more control of how much you put down with a UTG. You can control amount and distance were as with a v box you would have to get out and adjust the chute gate to change that


not on all of them i have a snowex v 8000 and i have two serperate controllers in the cab one for the auderand one for the spinner just like on a UT


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

opps, my fault. Some of the new poly ones do have dual control. When he's talking UTG i was thinking larger capacity so I assumed SS v box ( but we all know about assuming )


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*spreader*

Well i lov my hydraulic tail gate spreader on my 1-ton. 
PRO -u can still use the trucks dump box when its not snowing
PRO- I can carry at least 4.5 ton of salt in the body, my V-box only 1 backhoe bucket and its full, u always need to adjust the drive chain on a v-box 
Con- need a central hydraulic system thats big money 
Pro- less moving parts on a tail gate spreader
Con- V-box has lots of moving parts that could fail ,gas or electric

My advice is what type of area ru salting/sanding parking lots roads, and always try to stay with in a budget:waving:


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Spreader Options?*

I have used the tailgate mount, V box and now under the bed hydraulic driven. Hands down the undertailgate is best. First, install a plastic bed liner. Then have at it. You get to stay in a warm cab etc... Very few if ever mechanical issues. Dump body up, afraid of a roll over. Never had a rollover in twenty years. I stop, raise the bed, let the salt hit the tailgate, lower the bed, keep salting... With a plastic bed liner you don't have to fully raise the bed...


----------

